# What if the egg gets fertilized, but doesn't implant at all?



## Soili

Technically it is possible, isn't it? I was wondering if there is any way to tell? Because if it's a chemical pregnancy, then the egg implants, even if for a short while and it can be caught on ultra-sensitive pregnancy tests. But if it doesn't implant, then there's absolutely no way of knowing?

Ever since we've started TTC, every now and then I have a period that starts with light spotting from 3 to 7 days prior to AF. Pregnancy tests always come out negative. Any chance the spotting is from the egg trying to implant, but failing?

I have a OB appointment next month, gonna bring it up and maybe get blood tested for progesterone, since I hear low level could explain spotting too.


----------



## Rachel B

I dont know, but Im interested in the answer :dust:


----------



## garden

Honestly, you will never know! I used to think about this scenario too but there is noooo way of finding out if fertilization happened or not. However, I've heard usually if fertilization does happen, implantation isn't that hard. In fact implantation almost always happens after fertilization but it can be a failed implantation due to low progesterone, endo, etc. and can thus result in a chemical pregnancy or a miscarriage. 

It's the fertilization that is the hard part!


----------



## sarahincanada

Ive wondered about this too, but you can never know. I spot 3 days before my period now, i never noticed this before TTC but I also think that I wasnt always looking at every wipe before!!


----------



## cliqmo

Hmm interesting question!! Will be interested to read the answer!! :)


----------



## Crumbs

I'm also interested in the answer. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## freakles

There are quiet a few people who have also said they are having the same issue in this forum here they are taking Vitamin B6 and it seems to be helping. maybe you should research it.


----------



## TattooedMamma

awsome question!


----------



## flibbrtygibbt

Yes it can happen,
As a matter of fact there are SOME birth control pills that don't actually stop ovulation, they merely keep your lining from building up so that a fertilized egg cannot implant.
As for the progesterone. I see you hart but I didn't see any past cycles charted. 
Do you know how long your LP is??
if you have a normal LP then likely you don't have a Progesterone problem.
Don't know if this helps r not but good luck
:dust:


----------



## Soili

flibbrtygibbt, I believe my LP is 12-13 days, not sure exactly. But a few times I caught my O day on OPK, I had the period arrive 14 days later. So I'm guessing it's 12 or 13 days. I'm charting for the first time this month, that's why there's no other cycles recorded :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili said:


> Technically it is possible, isn't it? I was wondering if there is any way to tell? Because if it's a chemical pregnancy, then the egg implants, even if for a short while and it can be caught on ultra-sensitive pregnancy tests. But if it doesn't implant, then there's absolutely no way of knowing?
> 
> Ever since we've started TTC, every now and then I have a period that starts with light spotting from 3 to 7 days prior to AF. Pregnancy tests always come out negative. Any chance the spotting is from the egg trying to implant, but failing?
> 
> I have a OB appointment next month, gonna bring it up and maybe get blood tested for progesterone, since I hear low level could explain spotting too.

This happens to me too and have wondered the same thing! Never had this much spotting before TTC. I'm taking agnus castus to shorten my LP (which it has) and it's supposed to also help with the progesterone so hopefully if not a :bfp: this month, the spotting will have at least decreased! x


----------



## 3boys

isnt that how the morning after pill works? it doesnt stop an egg being fertilized it just stops it from implanting.


----------



## molina

it is also like IUD works it did not prevent fertilization but it prevent implantation and i think u will never know if fertilization occur as there is no method to confirm it


----------



## CandiceSj

Very interesting question! I heard about some methods of birth control not stopping conception but stopping implantation, so it can happen for sure. Don't know what kind of reading it could give on a pregnancy test though. 

I'm curious about your thoughts on this question: 

*Do any of you not feel right about these birth control methods that allow conception but prevent it from becoming a real pregnancy and a real baby?* I knew some Catholics who were so much against it that they called it an abortion and murder, which is a bit much for me! But at the same time, it's not natural to have so many potential babies not existing because of it. I prefer to prevent pregnancy by preventing conception from occurring. Well, that was when I was preventing; now we are TTC :)


----------



## worrying

Soili said:


> Technically it is possible, isn't it? I was wondering if there is any way to tell? Because if it's a chemical pregnancy, then the egg implants, even if for a short while and it can be caught on ultra-sensitive pregnancy tests. But if it doesn't implant, then there's absolutely no way of knowing?
> 
> Ever since we've started TTC, every now and then I have a period that starts with light spotting from 3 to 7 days prior to AF. Pregnancy tests always come out negative. Any chance the spotting is from the egg trying to implant, but failing?
> 
> I have a OB appointment next month, gonna bring it up and maybe get blood tested for progesterone, since I hear low level could explain spotting too.

There are a few things that can cause spotting, I went to my GP about spotting and was referred for a scan. It turned out I had had an ovarian cyst that had burst and caused it! Its cleared itself up now and I haven't spotted for a couple of months. You're right in saying that low progesterone can also be a cause, apparently taking vitamin B6 can help this. Worth a trip to the doctors, I think! :flower:


----------



## flibbrtygibbt

Soili said:


> flibbrtygibbt, I believe my LP is 12-13 days, not sure exactly. But a few times I caught my O day on OPK, I had the period arrive 14 days later. So I'm guessing it's 12 or 13 days. I'm charting for the first time this month, that's why there's no other cycles recorded :)

A 12 to 14 day LP is actually in the normal range
You can ask then to test your progesterone
But my guess is that its going to be fine!
:dust:


----------



## flibbrtygibbt

3boys said:


> isnt that how the morning after pill works? it doesnt stop an egg being fertilized it just stops it from implanting.

No the morning after pill will stop your ovulation which is why so many women have a long cycle when they take it
I have a friend who used it once and swore to never do it again and just accept consequences when she used the MAP it delayed her ovulation by 5 or 6 days making her af late
she was scared she was pregnant any way
Strange that we spend so much time trying NOT to get pregnant and then one day we turn it around and put that same amount of effort into TRYING to get pregnant?


----------



## flibbrtygibbt

CandiceSj said:


> Very interesting question! I heard about some methods of birth control not stopping conception but stopping implantation, so it can happen for sure. Don't know what kind of reading it could give on a pregnancy test though.
> 
> I'm curious about your thoughts on this question:
> 
> *Do any of you not feel right about these birth control methods that allow conception but prevent it from becoming a real pregnancy and a real baby?* I knew some Catholics who were so much against it that they called it an abortion and murder, which is a bit much for me! But at the same time, it's not natural to have so many potential babies not existing because of it. I prefer to prevent pregnancy by preventing conception from occurring. Well, that was when I was preventing; now we are TTC :)

Am I against Birth Control?
NO
BUT I will do the research on my birth control before I will take one because I don't feel I could live with that idea 
Thats just how I feel for myself but I judge NO ONE fr thier decision.


----------



## 3boys

flibbrtygibbt said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> isnt that how the morning after pill works? it doesnt stop an egg being fertilized it just stops it from implanting.
> 
> No the morning after pill will stop your ovulation which is why so many women have a long cycle when they take it
> I have a friend who used it once and swore to never do it again and just accept consequences when she used the MAP it delayed her ovulation by 5 or 6 days making her af late
> she was scared she was pregnant any way
> Strange that we spend so much time trying NOT to get pregnant and then one day we turn it around and put that same amount of effort into TRYING to get pregnant?Click to expand...

yes but it can also stop implantation


----------



## CandiceSj

That makes a lot of sense. I love your point of view and feel the same way. I value our cultural attitude of allowing people to make their own decisions as long as it doesn't harm someone else and this is one of those things where we are not harming any person but we might have different beliefs than another person so the option is there to do things differently.





flibbrtygibbt said:


> Am I against Birth Control?
> NO
> BUT I will do the research on my birth control before I will take one because I don't feel I could live with that idea
> Thats just how I feel for myself but I judge NO ONE fr thier decision.


----------



## Soili

garden said:


> However, I've heard usually if fertilization does happen, implantation isn't that hard. In fact implantation almost always happens after fertilization

Hmm, I was thinking about it yesterday. If implantation is really the easy part, then how come they usually put at least 2 embryos during IVF treatment, often more than that hoping that at least 1 implants. I know it's not the natural fertilization process, but on the other hand, they pick best eggs and best :spermy: and best embryos.


----------



## worrying

Selenium is supposed to be good for aiding implantation as it helps thicken the womb lining. It can be found in brazil nuts.


----------



## EllieNation

As far as I was always told, a chemical pregnancy IS a fertilised ovum that DOESN'T implant. 

As the zygote produces tiny amounts of HCG from the tiny amount of cells that are preparing to get implantation underway and become placental tissue, they can 'trick' sensitive pregnancy tests into producing a positive result, especially with an FMU. if implantation occurs, and the pregnancy is lost, it's technically an EMC.

Hope that helps xxxx


----------



## 3boys

a chemical pregnancy does implant, its called a "chemical" because the only evidence of the pregnancy is a positive pregnancy test as its too early to see anything on scan, a chemical is just another name for an early miscarriage, I did alot of research on this at the beginning of this pregnancy! x x


----------



## EllieNation

3boys said:


> a chemical pregnancy does implant, its called a "chemical" because the only evidence of the pregnancy is a positive pregnancy test as its too early to see anything on scan, a chemical is just another name for an early miscarriage, I did alot of research on this at the beginning of this pregnancy! x x

Ahhhhh well that's not what they teach you in uni! Bang on that the only evidence of pregnancy is the small amount of HCG produced tho xxxx


----------



## HopefulCookie

Bump! I was just wondering this...I got a clear light positive in my test but then I got my period. How confusing and upsetting.


----------

